# warum werde ich nach einer gewissen Zeit ausgeloggt?



## gabi (4. Feb. 2008)

Hi,

gerade ist meine erste Anfrage diesbezüglich rausgeflogen.

Ich werde immer nach einigen Minuten ausgeloggt.


----------



## gabi (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: warum werde ich nach einer gewissen Zeit ausgeloggt?*

Eine Anmeldung später:

das passiert nur auf meinem Rechner im Büro. Zu Hause klappt es einwandfrei.
Hab ich möglicherweise nicht alle Cookies/Caches gefunden und gelöscht? Wo finde ich die Übeltäter?


----------



## gabi (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: warum werde ich nach einer gewissen Zeit ausgeloggt?*

Er zeigt mir nach Anmeldung auch nicht immer das Datum/Uhrzeit der letzten Anmeldung richtig an.


----------



## Annett (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: warum werde ich nach einer gewissen Zeit ausgeloggt?*

Hallo Gabi.

Mit was surfst Du denn im Büro? IE oder FF??

Evtl. vergißt Du bei der Anmeldung nur den Haken bei "Angemeldet bleiben" zu setzen?


----------



## Joachim (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: warum werde ich nach einer gewissen Zeit ausgeloggt?*

Also das klingt stark nach nem Cookie Problem 

Mit welchem Browser surfst du denn?

Cookies löschen FireFox:
- Extras -> Einstellungen -> Datenschutz -> Cookies anzeigen -> löschen -> OK

Cookies löschen I-Explorer geht so ähnlich, auch unter Extras -> Internetoptionen ...

Eventuell mal noch den Cache leeren, damit der Browser gezwungen wird, komplett neue Daten zu laden. 

Wenns dann immernoch klemmt, müsstest du dich noch mal melden.

Edit: Ups, Annett war dann trotz erhöhtem Alter schneller ...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: warum werde ich nach einer gewissen Zeit ausgeloggt?*

Moin
ist schon komisch... zu hause bin ich immer ausgeloggt, hier auf der Arbeit nie... beide IE 7.0...alle Sachen gelöscht die zu löschen sind.... 
ist aber erst seit der schnellere Server den ich nicht merke im Einsatz ist...


----------



## Joachim (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: warum werde ich nach einer gewissen Zeit ausgeloggt?*

Moin Ralf,

in wiefern "immer ausgeloggt" ? 

[ ]Sofort beim Wechsel von irgendeiner Seite zu irgend einer anderen Seite?
[ ]Beim Wechseln von/zu bestimmten Seiten? 
[ ]Oder nach XMinuten immer und überall?


"seit der schnellere Server den ich nicht merke im Einsatz ist..."

Was fürn DSL hast du denn?
Wie lange dauert der Seitenaufbau?
Wieder bestimmte Seiten oder alles?
Zu bestimmten Zeiten oder immer?
 Fragen über Fragen ... 

Der Neue Server ist defenitiv schneller und stabiler - vorher konnte man mitunter ne Tasse Tee holen, bevor bestimmte Seiten geladen wurden und von den Totalausfällen letztes Jahr im Herbst will wohl auch keiner mehr was wissen?  Wie doch die Zeit vergeht ...  

Nur mal so als ein Bsp. - wir hatten mit dem alten Server eine Speicher (RAM) Auslastung von 96% ! Jetzt beim Neuen dank deutlich mehr Speicher (RAM und HDD), Server CPU und aktueller Software (PHP5 und MySQL5 statt der 4er Versionen) sollten wir wieder ne Weile "Luft" haben. Die Gesetze des Internet und seiner Leitungsgeschwindigkeiten können wir aber auch damit nicht aushebeln - der Sinn der Übung war das schaffen von Reserven und mehr Stabilität.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: warum werde ich nach einer gewissen Zeit ausgeloggt?*



> in wiefern "immer ausgeloggt" ?
> 
> [ ]Sofort beim Wechsel von irgendeiner Seite zu irgend einer anderen Seite?
> [ ]Beim Wechseln von/zu bestimmten Seiten?
> [ ]Oder nach XMinuten immer und überall?



Schliesse ich zu Hause den IE bin ich ausgeloggt. Auch innerhalb des Forums habe ich es beobachten können, wobei genau ist mir aber entfallen, da ich privat nicht soooo oft online bin.



> Was fürn DSL hast du denn?
> Wie lange dauert der Seitenaufbau?
> Wieder bestimmte Seiten oder alles?
> Zu bestimmten Zeiten oder immer?
> Fragen über Fragen ...



Privat DSL4000, hier jetzt Breitband mit der ganzen Macht unserer IT Abteilung, Blitzschnell.  
Der Seitenaufbau ist generell schnell und auch bestimmte Seiten sind nicht langsam, nur konnte ich seit der neue Server arbeitet beim lesen hier keine Verbesserung erkennen.
Aber das sind oft nur gefühlte Werte...wobei beim Bilder laden usw. sicherlich andere Werte gefühlt werden können.


----------



## Joachim (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: warum werde ich nach einer gewissen Zeit ausgeloggt?*

Wegen des Servers - na die Anbindung ans Welt weite Netz ist ja gleich geblieben - eine Erhöhung des Durchsatzes wäre nur mit exzessiver Kostenerhöhung zu Ungunsten der Betreiber möglich 
Es war vor 2 Jahren ja auch nicht absehbar, das wir von 400 registrierten Usern insgesammt auf über 5500 in so kurzer Zeit anwachsen. 

Es ist deshalb ein deutlich "stärkerer" Server gewählt worden - wäre vielleicht, so ausgesprochen, korrekter gewesen. 

Ich habs grad eben nochmal getestet - ich bekomm mit DSL 6000 657Kbyte/sec im Download von unserem Server - das ist absolut OK.


----------



## gabi (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: warum werde ich nach einer gewissen Zeit ausgeloggt?*

Hi Joachim,

ich hab den IE 7.
Finde da aber keine Möglichkeit die Cookies zu löschen.
Wo sind caches?

 
Hab davon wenig Ahnung


----------



## Joachim (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: warum werde ich nach einer gewissen Zeit ausgeloggt?*

IE (Cookies/Verlauf/TMP löschen):

Im Menü oberhalb auf:

Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Registerkarte "Allgemein" -> "Browserverlauf" -> "löschen"

dort dann alles einmal löschen und das Problem sollte behoben sein.


----------



## gabi (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: warum werde ich nach einer gewissen Zeit ausgeloggt?*

Danke Joachim,

hat geklappt.  
Hab nur die temporären Internetdateien und die Cookies gelöscht. Kennwörter wollte ich behalten


----------



## Joachim (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: warum werde ich nach einer gewissen Zeit ausgeloggt?*

Ups, ja, richtig gemacht - die Kennwörter hatte ich überlesen


----------

